# Faux Rock Walls



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

How I built my Faux Rock walls









http://www.firediving.com/halloween2012/rock_wall.htm


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

nice. love the rocks. looks really good.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job!


----------

